# Foster Marty



## lfung5

Here are some updated pictures of Marty. I got him on Tuesday. He was skinny, timid, pretty much not socialized, and didn't know how to interact etc.

He is now using my doggy door, peeing and pooing on command, walks great on a leash, interacts a bit with my guys, goes up the steps, and is warming up to people fast. He is such a doll baby with no bad bones. He even likes food!!! 
He has no aggression towards anything. He's really relaxed with me now and doesn't just stand like a statue scared. He's been hanging out with my pack. The only thing I have to work on is his separation anxiety.


----------



## mintchip

He is so cute! Thank you Linda for all the work you do with these sweet hearts!:hug:


----------



## pjewel

Aww. It's such a joy to see them come out of their shell and start to see the world as a loving, happy place. You must feel wonderful seeing the progress.


----------



## Poornima

Linda, you have done such an amazing job with him in such a short time. Kudos to you and all the rescue-foster moms. He sure is so adorable. Good luck!


----------



## Jammies

*Linda, you do such a wonderful job, but I am afraid that I would have a house full of havanese and no husband to help me with them!!! LOL*


----------



## gelbergirl

hello Foster Marty.
You are so cute.
I am glad you are hanging out with the pack..
Eat, play, sleep.
You are in very good hands.


----------



## galaxie

Aw, what a handsome boy! Glad to hear he is doing well


----------



## lfung5

Here's a few more and one cute one of Scudder!


----------



## Scooter's Family

Great photos and Marty sounds like he's coming along so well. Very sweet guy!


----------



## irnfit

Linda, he's so cute. Your sofa looks like mine with the dogs perched on the pillow backs. I'm forever fluffing pillows.


----------



## marltonmommy

WOW! What a great and wonderful change in Marty! Thank you so much for changing his life and helping him to be a happy, healthy balanced dog. Your love and your packs love and patience is truly inspiring. Your doing a great job.


----------



## Ditto's Mom

Sweet, sweet Marty, I am so happy he is with you Linda and your precious pack. You are doing an amazing job with this little guy. How gratifying to know you have helped a Havanese know what a loving home is all about. Look forward to watching him grow and thrive.:hug:


----------



## Kathie

What an adorable little guy - he's come a long way in such a short time thanks to you and your gang, Linda!


----------



## pjewel

Wonderful, heartwarming pictures Linda. You can see him change with the love and care he's receiving. I'm so happy for you all.


----------



## marb42

Awww, Marty is so cute. The pics of your pups on top of the couch cushions is priceless!
Gina


----------



## Missy

thanks for the update. Wow you have come a long way in less than a week! think maybe he has found his home?


----------



## lfung5

Once he gets better with his separation anxiety he will be ready for his forever home. I wish I could keep him but I know my limits!!


----------



## pjewel

lfung5 said:


> Once he gets better with his separation anxiety he will be ready for his forever home. *I wish I could keep him but I know my limits!*!


Now if they only had a class for that I'd sign up right now.


----------



## TheVintageVamp

Oh my gosh! What an amazing difference in one short week. This little guy is a love sponge, isn't he? You and your pack are doing such a wonderful thing for this baby. Thank you...he will make someone very, very happy when he is ready to go to his forever home.


----------



## lfung5

Marty is doing great. It's hard to believe he spent a year in a garage. Besides the separation anxiety and being timid, he is the perfect house guest! It's weird though, sometimes I think Marty has amnesia. One minutes he is stuck to me like glue, next minute he is hiding from me. I think he thinks I'm going to groom him! He does have that cottony coat, so I'm combing him daily.

Today was a big day for Marty. He seemed to interact with my guys more, went up and down the entire staircase with ease, bolts thru the dog door, and still no accidents!!! I keep the belly band on him, so I always know if he's been bad. Today was the first day he was confident enough to be away from me. I found him sleeping in other rooms. At one point, I was downstairs and he stayed upstairs. I kept his crate open and he went in there several times to nap. He is exploring more and finding his way. It really is amazing how far he's come in only 5 days!


----------



## lfung5

One more:


----------



## KSC

Absolutely precious.


----------



## ama0722

It looks like you are doing a wonderful job Linda. Casey went through the periods of forgetting who we were as well. I think it is just an adjustment to a new household. But the pic of him in the carseat makes me think he is fitting in with your pack very well.


----------



## Scooter's Family

I love the carseat picture too! He must be so happy!


----------



## murphymoesmamma

I adore the picture of Marty sleeping all snuggled into his comfy doggy bed! I am so happy for him. Thank you for giving him a wonderful home til he finds his forever home!


----------



## lfung5

murphymoesmamma said:


> I adore the picture of Marty sleeping all snuggled into his comfy doggy bed! I am so happy for him. Thank you for giving him a wonderful home til he finds his forever home!


It's funny, he loves dog beds. My Scudder has never used a dog bed. Marty walks around the house testing each and every one of them. He is in Bella bed right now


----------



## pjewel

I love the picture of him in his bed. He looks like he's having sweet dreams. The thought of him living in a garage breaks my heart. I'm so glad he's been freed from his incarceration.


----------



## galaxie

He is so sweet! I want to steal him


----------



## marltonmommy

Awesome pictures. The one of the four of them on the stairs is great! He looks like he fits in perfectly! That Bella is so darn cute! They're all adorable!


----------



## TheVintageVamp

ahhhh, the dreaded cottony coat that has to be combed daily. Murray sends his sympathy...he has the same coat and hates even hearing the words brush or comb...


----------



## mckennasedona

He's so cute. I love the photo of him in the bed. There's nothing cuter than a snug, warm, happy, sleeping dog.


----------



## Missy

awww Marty! you deserve any bed you want! I bet you are loving that flossie too!


----------



## lfung5

As much as it breaks my heart, Marty has to move on to another foster moms house. I have to do what is best for him and my work schedule is killing him. I decided he would do better with someone who doesn't work. Someone who can work with his severe anxiety of separation and confinement. He is the best dog, quiet, sweet, loving, smart, laid back, and doing great with his housebreaking! I know he will be happy with someone who is home all day. I feel like I failed him, but I hope I help in some way shape who he is


----------



## Laurief

Linda - you KNOW that you have already made a big difference in his life!! You got him out of his bad situation, brought him to a warm loving home where all of his needs were met, and he started to trust and love people. The next foster mom will continue your good work!!!
Good for you for seeing that "his best interest" is what is important!


----------



## gelbergirl

Marty will be in good hands . . . I am happy for him that he knows and learned so much with you, he knows how to be in pack and slept so soundly in his bed . . . thanks for caring for him . . .


----------



## pjewel

Linda, he's on a journey to his forever home. Your home was his first stop on the right road. You've given him a firm base from which to grow.


----------



## lfung5

MARTY IS STAYING A FEW MORE DAYS OR MORE!! I was thinking about it last night, and I may have diagnosed him wrong. I think he has a fear of confinement not separation. When he first got here he was stuck to me like glue and got anxious when I was out of site. Today, he was alone upstairs sleeping!!! Every time he freaked out, he was crated or confined. As crazy as it seems, I'm giving him free run of my house. He has not had an accident the entire time he's been here. I'm not counting the time I stuck him in my bedroom and crate when he panicked and felt confined. He is really coming a long way here and I hate to disrupt that if there's something I can do differently. I'll try it and see how he does when I go to work! I learn a valuable lesson, every dog is different and you can't treat them the same Love this little guy!


----------



## galaxie

Yay! Just from your pictures and descriptions I totally adore the little guy. He is so sweet


----------



## Lunastar

Oh Linda that is great news for you. I hope Marty does will free in the house. If not maybe you can confine him to a room or two instead of putting him in the crate. Does he sleep in the crate at night? What a sweetheart he is.


----------



## Sheri

You are working so hard for his benefit, I really admire all that you fostering homes do for these poor pups, to bring them into a better life.


----------



## TheVintageVamp

Hooray, Linda! Good for you figuring out what was really going on.

What type of crate does Marty have? Is it a wire one that lets lots of light in or more like the carrier types with a shell? I was thinking that it may be something to do with dark, confined spaces as he had been kept in a garage?


----------



## lfung5

TheVintageVamp said:


> Hooray, Linda! Good for you figuring out what was really going on.
> 
> What type of crate does Marty have? Is it a wire one that lets lots of light in or more like the carrier types with a shell? I was thinking that it may be something to do with dark, confined spaces as he had been kept in a garage?


I've tried big crates, little crates, wire crates, plastic crates, and x pens. He only likes crates if the door is off. I guess I don't blame him after being confined for so long! I hope he's a good boy while I'm at work tomorrow. Keep you fingers crossed!


----------



## scoobydoo

Fingers crossed for you x


----------



## Sheri

Fingers crossed!!


----------



## pjewel

Fingers crossed Linda, for you and for him.


----------



## TheVintageVamp

Keeping my fingers crossed and cheering you & Marty on, Linda. Can't wait to hear how it goes today.


----------



## lfung5

It proves that too much free run can backfire
Marty had a couple accidents since I gave him free run. Thank God for my carpet cleaner! I'm still trying to work with him, but it's almost impossible to housebreak a dog, if you have to work daily and can't crate or pen him. Stay tuned.


----------



## Missy

Linda, I am sorry for the set back. Is there a smaller confined place where you could leave all your Neezers when you are at work as opposed to free run of the house? like a kitchen and/or sun room? that way Marty is not separated from the pack in a crate but he doesn't have the big ole house to get nervous about. Or would your 3 feel punished by confining them too when they are not used to it? 

Cash too hated to be closed into a pen (and as far as I know he was not kept in one-- but we would come home to the pen totally re-arranged and decorated with pee pad fuzz and no longer shaped like a rectangle but some strange looking abstract shape ) but he wanted to be with Jasper and once I gave them both the kitchen and sunroom he became a lot less crazy.


----------



## gelbergirl

I was thinking he does not like to be apart from the rest of the pack.


----------



## pjewel

lfung5 said:


> It proves that too much free run can backfire
> Marty had a couple accidents since I gave him free run. Thank God for my carpet cleaner! I'm still trying to work with him, but it's almost impossible to housebreak a dog, if you have to work daily and can't crate or pen him. Stay tuned.


The accidents may be more related to fear than anything. Does he have his belly band on? Are his accidents pee or poop? He may just need to get used to the idea that when you leave you will be coming back. Poor baby, what a horrible past he's had.


----------



## lfung5

Ideally, I would love to keep them in the kitchen because the doogy door is there and it's tile. If he is in 1 room with my guys, he feels the need to get out and he jumps the gates. I can give him run of the main area and gate off a couple rooms and the upstairs. I don't keep the bellyband on, because I need to know if he's housebreaking or not. If it's on the paper or outside, great! Thing is, he had the accidents when I was there. I caught him both times and scooped him up to the outside. Both times there was a pee pad and newspaper down, but he chose the carpet. The problem is, he can't be trusted when I'm working to have free run of the house and I can't contain him without him escaping or freaking out. He even freaks when my guys are in the same room. I'll know more when I get home today......


----------



## gelbergirl

how is it going with Marty and getting him to stay in a contained area?
or are you still determining what is going on with him?


----------



## Lunastar

Yes Linda how is it going? I hope you have it figured out.


----------



## lfung5

Thanks for asking about Marty. He is doing great. He is starting to wag his tail a lot. He loves his walks and is really starting to dart around. I really see him coming alive on our walks and in general. He no longer has anxiety when I work, because I let him have run of most of the downstairs. Unfortunately, giving him so much room has taken a toll on his housebreaking. He went from not having any accidents in a week, to having them daily, when I'm at work. Some of the times he hit the paper, but I think he prefers more plush surfaces Because I work most day, he is going to another foster home. This gal is a stay at home mom and can work with him on his housebreaking. I know he will housebreak quickly, as long as he has someone to monitor him and correct him. Once that happens, I am sure he will find his forever him rather quickly. He leaves on Monday, so I am spoiling him rotten before he goes. He will be missed, but it's the best thing for Marty. He is a wonderful boy.


----------



## Lunastar

Oh Linda, You are doing the right thing for Marty. I know how hard that is but also it is truely an unselfish act. Spoil him while you can.


----------



## TheVintageVamp

{{{Linda}}} what a wonderful thing you have done for Marty and his future furever home. You have taken a scared and lonely pup and helped him learn how to be a happy, sociable and healthy dog! Now he is ready for the next steps in the journey to his home. Thank you for all you have done for this little guy.


----------



## Sheri

What you have learned about Marty will go such a long way in helping him to become a happy hav! Well done!


----------

